# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  New head of Ukraine's navy defects in Crimea

## eduardo89

*New head of Ukraine's navy defects in Crimea*




> *The newly appointed head of Ukraine's navy has sworn allegiance to the Crimea region, in the presence of its unrecognised pro-Russian leader.
> *
> Rear Admiral Denys Berezovsky was only made head of the navy on Saturday, as the government in Kiev reacted to the threat of Russian invasion.
> 
> Russia's troops have been consolidating their hold on Crimea, which is home to its Black Sea Fleet.
> 
> The US has warned Moscow may be ejected from the G8 for its actions.
> 
> US President Barack Obama called Russian troop deployments a "violation of Ukrainian sovereignty".
> ...



hahahaha, this just keeps getting better.

----------


## green73

He's being investigated for treason I just heard.

----------


## eduardo89

> He's being investigated for treason I just heard.


Yes, he's being charged with "state treason"

----------


## Mini-Me

This would be funny if so many real people weren't getting killed, and if it wasn't so dangerous for the whole world really.  I mean, I guess it IS a little funny from a world away, while we can maintain a detached morbid curiosity about it for the time being...but ugh.

----------


## Barrex

Somewhat related: Current prime minister was chairman of Ukraininanainanaina  National Bank (equivalent to US FED) .

----------


## randall_s

Was Yanukovych, his Party of Regions the successor party to the Communist Party in Ukraine, such a staunch ally of Russia? Consider the following critical details, so ignored because they do not fit the propagandistic narrative:
•    In November, Yanukovych signed a $350 million deal with the American oil company Chevron, which could ultimately be worth $10 billion.  He did this against the wishes of Russia, who would have preferred to keep American influence within the country to a minimum. 
•    Under Yanukovych, Ukraine had been selling arms to the Syrian rebels - the same "al Qaeda linked" rebels who Putin has been at war with through Bashar al-Assad.
•    One of the major demands of the protestors was freedom for Yulia Tymoshenko, a close friend of Putin.  Unlike Yanukovych, Tymoshenko had awarded Russia a sought after gas contract.  She is also close with Viktor Medvedchuck, whose daughter has Putin for a godfather.  (The website tymoshenkocase.com hosted an article entitle "Vladimir Putin's Cupboard Love," but in the last 48 hours this site has been taken offline.  A cached version is available here.)
•    Apparently some members of the deposed Yanukovych government have fled to Turkey, arguably one of Russia’s major geopolitical opponents, given their support for the Muslim Brotherhood and al Qaeda in Syria. (Source pending for now.)

These four little facts completely turn the mainstream narrative on its head.

Bolstering this version of events is the ascendancy of the far-right Svoboda Party, essentially a group a party of Ukrainian neo-Nazis.  The interim government of Ukraine has appointed no less than six “major cabinet ministries” to this “openly fascist, anti-Semitic, anti-Russian.”  These ministries include Secretary of the Security and National Defense Committee, Deputy Prime Minister for Economic Affairs, as well as the Education Ministry.

http://nyyrc.com/blog/2014/03/what-i...on-in-ukraine/

----------


## eduardo89

> Was Yanukovych, his Party of Regions the successor party to the Communist Party in Ukraine,


The is no successor to the Communist Party of Ukraine. It still exists and is one of the big 4 parties in the Ukraine. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communist_Party_of_Ukraine

----------


## randall_s

Yanukovych was a Communist.  His electorate was the former Communists.  I think that qualifies the statement, semantics aside.

----------


## pcosmar

The admiral should have waited in place until he was needed. 
And then let his loyalty be known as a big surprise.

----------


## jbauer

> [B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha, this just keeps getting better.


Nothing funny about war.

----------


## eduardo89

> Nothing funny about war.


What war? Not a single shot has been fired by the Russia or Ukrainian armies.

Russia will take Crimea, Odessa, and the east without firing a single shot.

----------


## Mini-Me

> What war? Not a single shot has been fired by the Russia or Ukrainian armies.
> 
> Russia will take Crimea, Odessa, and the east without firing a single shot.


I read that last sentence hearing, "RAH, RAH, GO RUSSIA!" fanboy chanting off in the distance. 

I know you haven't missed the reports of protestor/protestor clashes, protestor/police clashes, security forces sniping protestors, etc.  People are dying, and Ukraine's state can be classified as a civil war.  Whether the Russian army fires shots of their own or not, the US and Russia are still fighting a proxy war against each other with Ukrainian blood on both sides.

----------


## eduardo89

> I know you haven't missed the reports of protestor/protestor clashes, protestor/police clashes, security forces sniping protestors, etc.  People are dying.  Whether the Russian army fires shots of their own or not, the US and Russia are still fighting a proxy war against each other with Ukrainian blood on both sides.


I wasn't talking about the mass protests in Kiev. I'm talking about Crimea and the Ukrainian-occupied Russian lands being rejoined with the Motherland. 

With regards to the Kiev protests. The blood lies on the hands of the CIA/Soros/EU backed and funded fascists, not on Russia.

----------


## pcosmar

> I read that last sentence hearing, "RAH, RAH, GO RUSSIA!" fanboy chanting off in the distance. 
> 
> I know you haven't missed the reports of protestor/protestor clashes, protestor/police clashes, security forces sniping protestors, etc.  People are dying.  Whether the Russian army fires shots of their own or not, the US and Russia are still fighting a proxy war against each other with Ukrainian blood on both sides.


Actually,, Bankers and Corporate interests have had more to do about it than any of our elected officials. Though those same interests OWN our Government Officials and do use them.

----------


## Mini-Me

> I wasn't talking about the mass protests in Kiev. I'm talking about Crimea and the Ukrainian-occupied Russian lands being rejoined with the Motherland. 
> 
> With regards to the Kiev protests. The blood lies on the hands of the CIA/Soros/EU backed and funded fascists, not on Russia.


...the Motherland...?  If I called the rest of Ukraine occupied by neo-Nazis "the Fatherland," would you take my objectivity seriously?

----------


## Mini-Me

> Actually,, Bankers and Corporate interests have had more to do about it than any of our elected officials. Though those same interests OWN our Government Officials and do use them.


It's hard to tell them apart sometimes when they're all in bed together and working in concert.  Consider the US diplomats for instance, who are officially under government employ.

----------


## eduardo89

> ...the Motherland...?  If I called the rest of Ukraine occupied by neo-Nazis the Fatherland, would you take my objectivity seriously?


No, because you're not being objective. Neither am I, but at least I don't pretend to be. I'm very much pro-Russia. Russia is the last chance the Christian West has to be saved, despite not even being truly western. If Russia falls, western society ends, the US is too far gone to be saved.

----------


## pcosmar

> ...the Motherland...?  If I called the rest of Ukraine occupied by neo-Nazis "the Fatherland," would you take my objectivity seriously?


The new  Coup Installed Head of Ukraine is "Fatherland" Party.

No,, I would not be laughing.

----------


## Mini-Me

> No, because you're not being objective. Neither am I, but at least I don't pretend to be. I'm very much pro-Russia. Russia is the last chance the Christian West has to be saved, despite not even being truly western. If Russia falls, western society ends, the US is too far gone to be saved.


To be clear, I'm actually approaching the situation as objectively as I can.  I disagree with Russia's actions as a noninterventionist, but I recognize that by interventionist standards they're really rather mild and standard-fare considering what's at stake for them (territory they need to maintain the viability for a petrodollar replacement).

However, as far gone as the US is, Russia is being run by an overt iron-fisted authoritarian with unilateral executive and dissent-crushing powers that Barack Obama and his puppetmasters mostly only experience in their wet dreams.  How exactly does that make them the last hope of the "Christian west?"  Realistically speaking, in what world is Putin anything more than an ex-KGB goon just itching for a chance to bring back an imperial Russia that will be at least as cruel and evil as anything that ever came from Washington, D.C.?  I mean, hell, do we even know it wouldn't be like the return of the Soviet Union?  (Once the USSR broke up, the same old people stayed in power in Russia, and it's not like they all stopped considering themselves Soviets overnight.)

That's not to say I want Russia to "fall" either.  I want power to be as decentralized as possible, and a stable Russia is a useful obstacle to an unchecked imperial US and/or an NWO one-world government situation at the moment.  That doesn't mean I'm about to start cheerleading for Putin though.

----------


## Miss Annie

> I wasn't talking about the mass protests in Kiev. I'm talking about Crimea and the Ukrainian-occupied Russian lands being rejoined with the Motherland. 
> 
> With regards to the Kiev protests. The blood lies on the hands of the CIA/Soros/EU backed and funded fascists, not on Russia.


Eduardo,...... you have nailed it on every post.  I guess that's why I am still out of rep for you.

----------


## Mini-Me

> The new  Coup Installed Head of Ukraine is "Fatherland" Party.
> 
> No,, I would not be laughing.


Hahahaha...I'm sorry,  but I DO have to laugh.  Nazis are so damn cliche...how on Earth does anyone take them seriously enough for them to ever get any power at all?  It boggles the mind.

----------


## Miss Annie

> No, because you're not being objective. Neither am I, but at least I don't pretend to be. I'm very much pro-Russia. Russia is the last chance the Christian West has to be saved, despite not even being truly western. If Russia falls, western society ends, the US is too far gone to be saved.


And another BIG FAT AMEN!! 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to eduardo89 again.

----------


## oyarde

> *New head of Ukraine's navy defects in Crimea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha, this just keeps getting better.


Well , the Navy is about 15k , but does include the coast Arty and Marines , they have one soviet missile boat and a sub.....

----------


## oyarde

This guy cannot be reliable , why would he bother taking the job for a day ?

----------


## FloralScent

> No, because you're not being objective. Neither am I, but at least I don't pretend to be. I'm very much pro-Russia. Russia is the last chance the Christian West has to be saved, despite not even being truly western. If Russia falls, western society ends, the US is too far gone to be saved.


Wow!  I'm not going to lie, for a while I thought you were a neocon troll but this is absolutely the truth.  All the so called 'Western Democracies' are in the hands of the NWO. Russia stands alone.

----------


## eduardo89

> To be clear, I'm actually approaching the situation as objectively as I can.  I disagree with Russia's actions as a noninterventionist, but I recognize that by interventionist standards they're really rather mild and standard-fare considering what's at stake for them (territory they need to maintain the viability for a petrodollar replacement).


I'm not as "non-interventionist" and isolationist as many on this forum. And I don't see what Russia is doing as fitting in with the interventionist model that Britain and the US have set for the rest of the world.

What I see going on in the Ukraine is Russia pushing back at US/British/EU intervention against the economic and national security interests of Russia. The western "powers" are deliberately provoking Russia. It's been going on ever since the Soviet Union fell. You look at the aggressive push to get the former communist states into the EU, getting the Baltic countries into NATO, destroying Yugoslavia, installing a puppet government in Georgia and attempting to pull them into NATO, and now they're trying to do the same with the Ukraine. This is all a deliberate attempt to surround and subjugate Russia.

Russia has every right to protect it's economic and strategic security. 




> However, as far gone as the US is, Russia is being run by an overt iron-fisted authoritarian with unilateral executive and dissent-crushing powers that Barack Obama and his puppetmasters mostly only experience in their wet dreams.  How exactly does that make them the last hope of the "Christian west?"


If we look at what's happened to the West over the past half-century you'll see what I'm talking about. While in Russia we are seeing a rebirth of Christianity after nearly a century of atheistic rule, with dozens of monasteries and churches being reopened every year, in the west we see empty pews. Whereas just a few decades ago homosexuality was a diagnosed mental disorder it is now something that is not only must be accepted, but even celebrated. Just 20 years ago, homosexual marriage was something unimaginable and it is not becoming the norm. While the west is too busy aborting its next generations and diluting itself out of existence with mass third world immigration, we are seeing a resurgence of traditional western values in Russia.

I don't want to paint a rosy picture of Russia, there is so much still wrong with that country. But I see Russia as the last hope for western civilisation.

----------


## klamath

I think Putin won Eduardo over with his strong anti gay stand.

----------


## Mini-Me

> I'm not as "non-interventionist" and isolationist as many on this forum. And I don't see what Russia is doing as fitting in with the interventionist model that Britain and the US have set for the rest of the world.
> 
> What I see going on in the Ukraine is Russia pushing back at US/British/EU intervention against the economic and national security interests of Russia. The western "powers" are deliberately provoking Russia. It's been going on ever since the Soviet Union fell. You look at the aggressive push to get the former communist states into the EU, getting the Baltic countries into NATO, destroying Yugoslavia, installing a puppet government in Georgia and attempting to pull them into NATO, and now they're trying to do the same with the Ukraine. This is all a deliberate attempt to surround and subjugate Russia.


I'm with you so far here.




> Russia has every right to protect it's economic and strategic security.


Here's where Russia is heading into neocon-lite territory though, because you can justify literally anything in the name of some utilitarian "strategic security."  Even if you're an interventionist, you need to go by a more principled justification if you don't want your very same justification to be reused for any arbitrary intervention...you know, the way the US does things.




> If we look at what's happened to the West over the past half-century you'll see what I'm talking about. While in Russia we are seeing a rebirth of Christianity after nearly a century of atheistic rule, with dozens of monasteries and churches being reopened every year, in the west we see empty pews. Whereas just a few decades ago homosexuality was a diagnosed mental disorder it is now something that is not only must be accepted, but even celebrated. Just 20 years ago, homosexual marriage was something unimaginable and it is not becoming the norm. While the west is too busy aborting its next generations and diluting itself out of existence with mass third world immigration, we are seeing a resurgence of traditional western values in Russia.
> 
> I don't want to paint a rosy picture of Russia, there is so much still wrong with that country. But I see Russia as the last hope for western civilisation.


On the balance, you really think a place with full pews and gays in prison is preferable to a place with empty pews and relatively free speech (even if that means putting up with something as downright torturous to your liberties as seeing men kiss and marry each other)?  The US may not be a free country, but Russia is still a lot worse by Enlightenment standards (notwithstanding the copyright extremism here, I suppose; they're better in that regard), and it sounds to me like you're prioritizing Christian influence and social conservatism over liberty.

----------


## pcosmar

> Hahahaha...I'm sorry,  but I DO have to laugh.  Nazis are so damn cliche...how on Earth does anyone take them seriously enough for them to ever get any power at all?  It boggles the mind.


National Socialism is the Predominant political slant of most of Europe.

It was not isolated to Germany and was not defeated in the war. It is an infection that is worldwide.

----------


## pcosmar

> This guy cannot be reliable , why would he bother taking the job for a day ?


Keys to the boat.

----------


## Mini-Me

> National Socialism is the Predominant political slant of most of Europe.
> 
> It was not isolated to Germany and was not defeated in the war. It is an infection that is worldwide.


Yeah, but I was under the impression that it's usually more masked and covert, like in the case of the US two-party system, rather than full-blown Nazis talking about the Fatherland again.  I mean, come on, REALLY?

----------


## eduardo89

> On the balance, you really think a place with full pews and gays in prison is preferable to a place with empty pews and relatively free speech (even if that means putting up with something as downright torturous to your liberties as seeing men kiss and marry each other)?  The US may not be a free country, but Russia is still a lot worse by Enlightenment standards (notwithstanding the copyright extremism here, I suppose; they're better in that regard), and it sounds to me like you're prioritizing Christian influence and social conservatism over liberty.


Let's start by correcting something. Homosexuality is not illegal in Russia, homosexuals are not being thrown in prison for being homosexuals. What is illegal is the spreading of homosexual propaganda, and I completely agree with that. 

With regards to you pitting Christianity and social conservatism against liberty, that is absolutely false. You cannot have liberty without Christianity and without the preservation of traditional Christian values.

----------


## eduardo89

> I think Putin won Eduardo over with his strong anti gay stand.


I respect him for that, it takes a lot of backbone (which virtually every American has lost) to stand up to the international homosexual mafia. That doesn't mean I consider him a saint, but he is more of a leader to his people than any American president has been in at least a century.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Let's start by correcting something. Homosexuality is not illegal in Russia, homosexuals are not being thrown in prison for being homosexuals. What is illegal is the spreading of homosexual propaganda, and I completely agree with that.


You agree with throwing people in PRISON for "homosexual propaganda," i.e. political views and free speech?  And you're a Ron Paul supporter?  How the heck did you find your way here?  Even Santorum doesn't believe in that, at least not openly!




> With regards to you pitting Christianity and social conservatism against liberty, that is absolutely false. You cannot have liberty without Christianity and without the preservation of traditional Christian values.


I've never heard anyone justify what you just said with anything more than handwaving, so...no, I'm not buying that.  All you need for liberty is enough people willing to defend Natural Law principles and ensure the law does not expand beyond those bounds, regardless of whether those people come from a moral foundation of Christianity, the non-aggression principle, or somewhere in between like classical liberalism.

Then again, if you think throwing people into prison for speaking their minds in too gay of a way is "liberty"...then maybe you and I just aren't speaking the same language.  I mean, wars aside, the whole world is caving in around us with various governments increasingly criminalizing free speech, spying on people panopticon-style, turning every piece of technology people own into something *they* control, eliminating trials and due process, killing at will with impunity, assigning social workers to each child to keep parents "in line" (Scotland), running child kidnapping rings (Pennsylvania and...everywhere in the US really), using the mob to help maintain autocratic authoritarian rule (Russia), and turning virtually every economy into a fascist pile of sludge (Russia being no exception)...and your biggest concern is about the "gay mafia" stigmatizing their opponents in their quest for run-of-the-mill special privileges and offending the faithful with the audacity to want to marry each other?  SERIOUSLY?  THAT is the biggest thing wrong with the world, and Russia's going to save us because they're going to stop the big gay apocalypse?  With these priorities, just how many liberties are you willing to sacrifice to keep the horrible gay plague from infecting your community?

I mean, again, I want a stable Russia to stand independent of US/EU/NWO influence too for the sake of decentralizing world power, but...come on.

----------

